# 2011 Paris Sighting and pics



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a chance to check out a couple of the 2011 Paris's this weekend and hopefully will get a chance to take one for a ride this week coming.










for more pics and info on the 2011 Paris
https://www.southparkcycles.com/news.htm


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

any real pics of the new FP Quattro yet?


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

No quattro's in the US yet. If anyone is coming to the Presbyterian Crit in Charlotte Saturday i will have the bike above at the booth.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

For those of us who don't live in NC, could you put up a few more shots?

Also, do you have any specs? Is it going to be 46HM3K again? Thanks!


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

I should finally have some free time after tonight and will post some more pics and such in the next couple of days. Looks like Monday i will be able to get a hold of one of the new Paris's in my size to ride for a couple of days. 

The 2011 Paris is a 50HM 1.5K Carbon. It will come as a frame kit and complete w/Red and Chorus. Pricing is still tenative but should be in the neighborhood of $3500 for the frame kit or $6300 for the completes.

I did also catch a glimpse of some pics and info on a couple of Pinarello models that will be introduced apparently in the spring of 2011. Not neccessarily something the traditionalist might like but will be exciting for some never the less.


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

What is the difference between the "new" 2011 Paris and the 2009/2010 Prince - the frames looks identical?


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

The Paris has asymetric chainstays and seatstays, toptube and fork. The prince only has asymetric chainstays.

Here are a few more pics.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

A minor aesthetic criticism--not diggin the huge Paris decal under the downtube. It wraps a bit to the side, and from the side view it just looks like black lines like a bar code. They could have put Paris on the side of the downtube like the the Prince and Dogma, but I guess that would make too much sense.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics.

So, I see that new bike lust is endless. Resistance is futile.


----------

